# Urinary Tract Infections......



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks like my girl may have another infection. She started having these when she was about 3. She would have to pee every 5 minutes or so. I would take her to the vet and they would give her a shot to help her pee and also give me some antibiotics to give her. This would occur every 4-5 months and they finally suggested giving her a urinary tract supplement(Acidifier). Well no more problems for the next 4 years but this morning she is showing the same old symptoms. Needing to pee every few minutes. 

Has anyone had this problem? Any suggestions? Looks like another trip to the vet.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I may have to ask my vet about the supplement. Not that I want to supplement my Teddi any more but...

She had a UTI post op I suspected due to lack of activity. She has always been a big pee'r but lately she pees, moves around pees again, moves around pees again, that is not normal for her. Perhaps once they have one they are prone to more? I never had a dog have one before, and all my dogs have been females. My vet said they are more prone to UTI's than males. I probably need to break down and have her checked. I just really do not want another vet bill. I know if I call they will say just bring in a sample and charge me the least they can but still. I am concerned I should have it checked (bad mom...bad mom)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry, can't help much. Just wanted to say I hope she's ok....


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

msdogs1976 said:


> Looks like my girl may have another infection. She started having these when she was about 3. She would have to pee every 5 minutes or so. I would take her to the vet and they would give her a shot to help her pee and also give me some antibiotics to give her. This would occur every 4-5 months and they finally suggested giving her a urinary tract supplement(Acidifier). Well no more problems for the next 4 years but this morning she is showing the same old symptoms. Needing to pee every few minutes.
> 
> Has anyone had this problem? Any suggestions? Looks like another trip to the vet.


Yes I am currently having problems with UTI's and Maddie ... she is 5 months old and this will be her third time on antibiotics (on clavamox this time, supposedly it is stronger). The vet thinks that it has either not cleared up yet or that she might have a congenital problem. I gave Maddie cranberry supplements after her second time on antibiotics but I don't really know if it helped because she started having symptoms again ... I might have to ask my vet about that urinary tract supplement. I hope your dog starts to feel better soon!


----------



## bunker's mom (Jul 15, 2008)

*constant urinating*

My Bunker, male 13 weeks old, is going every few minutes. But the strange thing - he can hold it overnight. the vet tested a urine sample and found some bacteria and white blood cells. he is on clavamax now- just started yesterday. he was on clavamax a few weeks ago for a skin infection and had the frequent urinating for a few days then. can this be anything other than a uti? he eats fine and plays. 

thanks
carol


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I do know UTI's are more common in females than males due to the style in which females "go". Their privates get down against the ground and pick up bacteria etc. I was told that by my vet when Teddi had her first one. That is not saying a male can not get one. 

Males are usually "markers" where they pee and put there scent on everything. Could he be doing that? Yes meds can make them change their pattern. How long was he on? When did the meds stop? If it has been more than 2 days I would say probably not the medication. 

My lab is a marking female, it drives me nuts on a walk. I should have discouraged that activity at a much younger age.


----------



## bunker's mom (Jul 15, 2008)

*No not marking*

Bunker is not marking. He was on clavamax maybe two weeks ago. the frequent urinating happened one day while he was on the meds. he is on the meds again - started yesterday, due to the frequent urinating and the bacteria and white blood cells in the urine. he does get very low to the grass when he goes. also the grass has been long due to the rain we had. maybe he is picking up something in the grass. 

i just hope it is nothing else.

thanks


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

We had a long discussion about UTI's at our kennel club a few weeks ago. Females get them more often than males. Like mentioned above becuase they pretty much squat down into the grass to pee they basically sit in it. Males will get it the exact same way, but also rolling around in the grass or in some cases where they have a sister that tries to clean them as well (we all know it happens sometimes). So they can pick an UTI up just practically in any manner. Our realyl great Vet was able to help us clear it up with Clavamax. Make sure to give your golden the pills at the exact same time each day I prefer in the morning before they eat. Being late or missing pills doesn't help the situation much. One lady mentioned her cat giving her dog an UTI because they play together. We wipe our floors and tiles down with diluted bleach water every few weeks and this helps with our zoo.


----------

